# Getter und Setter



## wachtda (23. Apr 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe eine generelle Frage zu getter und setter Methoden...
Wenn ich eine Model-Klasse habe, soll ich da für jedes Attribut eine getter und eine setter methode implementieren?

z.T. definieren ich das Attribut im Konstruktor und brauche nur noch lesenden Zugriff, also per getter.
Macht es dennoch Sinn, auch die setter Methode zu implementieren, für z.B. spätere Verwendungen?
Nach meinem Verständnis sollte ich nur die getter und setter Methoden machen, die ich auch brauche...
:bahnhof:

Habe keine Infos diesbezüglich gefunden, danke für Euren Input!
Gruss Daniel


----------



## Wildcard (23. Apr 2008)

Was du brauchst ist kein guter Maßstab.
Getter und Setter sollte es für alle Member geben, bei denen das Sinn macht.
Das hört sich jetzt sehr vage an, leider hätte ich Problem das zu konkretisieren, es gehört einfach ein bißchen Erfahrung dazu,
Versuch dir immer vorzustellen, das deine Klassensystem von tausenden Programmieren verwendet werden wird.
Dein Konzept muss all ihre Anforderungen erfüllen.
Gleichzeitig musst du davon ausgehen, dass es 'feindliche', oder 'dumme' Programmierer sind.
Dein Klassendesign muss robost sein, darf als nicht bei falscher Benutzung zerbrechen.
Idealerweise lässt sich am Ende alles damit machen, ausser Fehler.


----------

